# case 830 gas, case o matic



## fletcher.419 (Jan 17, 2010)

I recently purchased this tractor with the following problems,

#1 - The range gear lever will not pull down into low
#2 - When the lever is in the start position the tranmission is in low.
#3 - When you put the range lever in high, let clutch out and pressure goes to green, it acts like i am slipping converter by locking it up with the brakes, any idea's? bent shifter fork or bent range lever?


----------



## fletcher.419 (Jan 17, 2010)

*re; 830 transmission problem*

it appears that i probably have a range gear seized on a shaft, any ideas before the destruction begins?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Fletcher!

Not sure about that model but I was wondering where you lived and if maybe it might loosen up as the weather warmed a bit. I am guessing you have already checked the fluid levels. 

Sorry I'm not more help but one of the other experts around here should jump in soon.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Like most caseomatics I been around sounds like the convertor may be bad. Another option is what type of oil are you running in it. What happens when you put into direct, will it take ahold.? The higher the gear the more rpms needed to get tractor rolling. As far as the high to start to low it may be just out of adjustment, you can go into cnh.com and get a parts picture of the linkage assembly. Hope this will help.
caseman-d


----------



## fletcher.419 (Jan 17, 2010)

*830 transmission problem*

Thanks for the replies, this what i found out when i removed the transmission cover. The sliding range shaft coupler was fine but would not go over the high range shaft because, the gear appeared to be missaligned by a 1/16". According to caseihparts on some years this gear was held in position by a 5/16 roll pin or a set screw. But other than that converter pressure is good, derect drive as well as caseomatic works excellent in all gears except it wont engage high range gear.


----------



## fletcher.419 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just as a update for other users having the same trouble as mine, removed transmission cover and adjusted linkage to proper location - fixed problems. Thx caseman for the sugestion.


----------

